# Chemical guys vs Autobrite



## C1FLA (Jan 22, 2013)

Have always been a chemical guys man but have been reading a lot about autobrite and seen a few of there products on my friends cars and have to say I'm very impressed.Any of you kind gentlemen recommend autobrite over chemical guys


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Doubt anyone recommends autobrite these days after the shocking service from them recently.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Out of the 2 stick to chemical guys, auto finesse are also worth a try great products great service and FAST delivery.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

on the customer service / delivery front, both are pretty shocking.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Out of the two Autobrite wins hands down. Head and shoulders above chem guys.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wazhalo31 said:


> Out of the two Autobrite wins hands down. Head and shoulders above chem guys.


:doublesho


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Def another vote for auto finesse. Great products and you won't find better customer service!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Autobrite are average at best,only famous for there foam which they're hiding under now!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have never bought from AB but heard via friends the magifoam is the only decent thing. I don't fancy any of the products at all. Any CG stuff I have used works, just does what it says.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would rather use auto finesse than autobrite :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Do it this way do a "Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Mo" and see which one comes up as the chosen one, Good luck my man.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

mattsbmw said:


> on the customer service / delivery front, both are pretty shocking.


I would disagree with those comments, I recently received a box from them where by the underbody lance had been stolen from it, as the box was ripped open, contacted Mark, sent same day, received next day, can't complain about that


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

bluenose62 said:


> I would disagree with those comments, I recently received a box from them where by the underbody lance had been stolen from it, as the box was ripped open, contacted Mark, sent same day, received next day, can't complain about that


:doublesho


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Both CG and AB to fantastic shampoos :thumb:

Autobrite Banana Gloss

Chemical Guys Glossworkz


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The only company's I use now are polished bliss,clean your car,and AutoFinesse there are definitely more good companies out there for good customer service but I find those three to be at the top,and other company's that have been mentioned in this thread definitely dead bottom.SJ.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Another fan of CG here. I would NOT put the customer service here as a factor in the balance since the question is on the products, not in the dealer and many times it depends a lot on the countries and resellers available. The only critics Inhave about CG are: too many products for the same purpose and different countries websites showing different things for the same product.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I havent use CG before but used Autobrite magifoam and their very cherry wheel cleaner and have been impressed with both. I also use their foam gun and it is excellent. With regards to service they have never let me down, ordered a few times and everything was well packed and delivered quickly.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Autobrite gear is very good, some duffers in the range but very nice.
Verry cherry is decent
Magifoam is decent
Baneblade is decent

I have to say anything that iv used that is autofiness has been aweful. Not liked anything.

Depends I don't stick to one brand never have done never will. Both chemical guys and autobrite do some nice gear.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

I prefer chemical guys shampoo and foam but been pretty let down by them direct so go through cyc


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Lots of negative comments for AB! wow never had any issues with them I suspect any late deliveries is due to their move end of last year - always been happy with their products especially the deals they do at wax stock and xmas...

My experience detailing so far is that each company have several really top products so I wouldn't limit yourself to 1 or 2 brands.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I won't be using AB again, although thy did manage to get my delivery out on Christmas Eve it was missing a Boyle of magifoam that I'm still waiting for even after e-mails and speaking to mark directly he's promised to sent it ASAP but I'm still waiting


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've never had any problems with AB at all, brilliant service.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to stick up for AB Here.

I bought a full DB2 kit from them in the 12 days of xmas, received with decent Free Gifts as promised.

Tried most of the products out and I'm very surprised at how well they do actually work after a lot of people hating on them.

The Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner is amazing, I couldn't believe I could get my alloys clean without even touching them!

FAB does a great job too as well as their Glass Cleaner 'Crystal' (only need a small amount to clean with) and their Leather Cleanse and Cream works really well and smells great too!

I'll be ordering from them again no problem.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not saying the products are not of decent quality, the wheel cleaner, glass cleaner and berry blast (used as QD) I found really good.

Just the service I have received has put me off.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I've never had a problem with them.
They were shut over Christmas to deal with the insane amount of orders they received. Combined with the fact that they've just moved properties too........... perhaps people should give them a break.

I went down whilst they were closed on the off chance they'd let me in. And they did! No complaints whatsoever from me.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Not sure what's happened, but all I can say is I have never had any trouble with Autobrite or their products.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have had things wrong and missing from an order but it did get sorted after emails and phone calls. 
Gonz.


----------

